# Canberra - Molongolo river, 5/11



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Late notice, but ive just decided to try the Molongolo river early in the morning before work, im going to launch at Molongolo reach at 5:30am and be off the water at about 8am.
if anyone wants to come along please do.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

hahaha how did you go. have any luck in the morning at molongolo. i would have love to have gone this morning but i was fast a sleep and still tired from the car trip back on sunday from coffs. Hope you caught something.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

:lol: :lol: unfortunately no fish this morning  The chase for a yella continues.


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

oh well better luck next time. i've caught my 2 yella from molongolo only in the afternoon before it starts to get dark. i have tried in the morning. well hope you catch a yella soon and hopefully i'll be their to take the photo.


----------

